# تركيبة مزيل للشعر



## chem1982 (9 أبريل 2012)

نشا 8%
جليسرين 8%
كبريتيد الاسترنتيوم 20%
اكسيد زنك 16%
دهن صوف 8%
صوديم سلفيد 2%
ماء مقطر 37%
صمغ الكيثراء 1%


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

طريقة العمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير بس كيفية التحضير لو سمحت


----------



## القطة ميما (6 مارس 2013)

ياريت طريقة التحضير ولو ممكن تكون الكمية بطريقة اوضح من كدة انا لسة مبتدئة ومش بعرف تتحسب اازى 8% مثلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

ياريت طريقة التحضير​


----------



## m_f19712000 (19 يونيو 2013)

مشكور وياريت المقادير بالجرام مع الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

نظرا لان تركيبات ازالة الشعر تمس الجلد - اى صحة الانسان - فسأجد حرج فى الاعلان عن طريقة التصنيع حتى لاتشيع بين المبتدئين مما يضر بالغير وسأكتفى بارسالها بالميل ولكن بعد التأكد ممن سيراسلنى على ميل[email protected] ولكن سأبدأ معكم بالاساس النظرى وبدراسات تعطى خلفيه عن الحد الادنى المطلوب عند الخوض فى هذه المواضيع


----------



## عوض كريم (16 يونيو 2014)

ما هو الاسم التجاري لكل / - كبريتيد الاستريتيوم 
- صوديوم سلفيد


----------



## المستغفره (2 سبتمبر 2014)

فعلا هو يحتاج لطريقه الصنع للتوضيح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 سبتمبر 2014)

توجد مقاله بها تركيبات عديده لمزيلات الشعر - فى الصناعات الخفيفه بين اهتمامات القراء .. والتركيبات الحديثه مشاركه رقم 68

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t444636-7.html


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

